# Anyone not found out?



## Eternal

For the most part I'm not worried what baby is, but at all the scans baby has refused to give us an answer :haha: all techs guessed girl but really we have had no real answer. I've two weeks left and worried how I may react if it's a boy.


----------



## george83

With my last pregnancy I didn't find out because I was worried how I'd feel finding out it was a boy. I was worried about losing interest in the pregnancy etc and not bonding properly. By waiting I knew I'd be so pleased whatever thd result was and genuinely not care either way, which I didn't I was just instantly in love


----------



## Eternal

Thank you, whole pregnancy was unplanned and I'm terrified as I don't feel bonded with bump really like I have before. Life is a tad stressful right now and I'm worried, not that I have any options on finding out this late anyway lol


----------



## motherofboys

I'm considering not finding out next time. I've always wanted a surprise but made the excuse that I needed to know in case I had to rebuy things in pink. Now although I know in my heart of hearts there wont be any real surprise, I'll have another boy (I have 4 already) I still want to experience not having it confirmed. After my recent GD experience I know that what ever happens I'll love my baby, although I am worried about the announcement of "its a boy" spoiling the experience.


----------



## MrsM17

I am pregnant again and will not be finding out. We swayed girl but I am ok whatever the sex x


----------



## aimee-lou

I've never found out with any of them. hubby and I agree that there's very few true surprises left and this is one of them, so we've stayed team yellow each time. 

First 2 I was fine, it added to the excitement and I was able to buy everything neutral which saved us money each time lol. However, I confess I was practically beside myself with worry that 3rd one was a girl. I was convinced he was going to be a girl, partly to try to stop my stressing, but I desperately wanted another boy. On the day he was born I was prepared to hear 'it's a girl' but was lucky that I got another boy. 

If we did have another we'd probably go for team yellow again - it's unlikely to happen though.


----------



## ljo1984

I'm not finding out. I didn't with my last two either, I love been team yellow. I already have two girls and didn't sway when trying, I don't mind what's in there although would love more pink  
I love how people presume your finding out with it been that common now, loads of people have asked when I'll know and I say when it's born lol.


----------



## aimee-lou

ljo1984 said:


> I'm not finding out. I didn't with my last two either, I love been team yellow. I already have two girls and didn't sway when trying, I don't mind what's in there although would love more pink
> I love how people presume your finding out with it been that common now, loads of people have asked when I'll know and I say when it's born lol.

People would always ask us what we were having - our stock response was always 'Well we hope it's a baby!' :haha:


----------



## ljo1984

Lol yeh I've done that before too. What you having? Er a baby!!! Lol. I'll get that in a few weeks when I'm bigger no doubt.


----------



## Eleanor ace

We didn't find out either time. With my 1st I wasn't too bothered either way but with my 2nd I was desperate for a girl. I was worried about how I'd feel if it was a boy but I knew that I'd take it better when he was here than at a scan. Good luck for Tuesday, I'm totally stalking to see whether your bump turns pink or blue :)


----------



## firefly15

We've stayed team yellow again as DH is very against finding out (and doesn't care either way, we already have DS who is 2.5). If I'm honest though I'm desperate for this one to be a girl although I can't admit this to him as he just wouldn't understand and would think I was being awful. Part of me thinks that I'll deal much better with it being another boy if we find out at the birth but then another part of me is desperate to know and be able to deal with it and move on beforehand!


----------

